# what happens if you smoke a moldy bud?



## primeralives (Jun 9, 2007)

??????????????????


----------



## mattso101 (Jun 9, 2007)

I have smoked moldy bud I got really really high. But I am sure its not good for your lungs. Its tastes nasty aswell


----------



## primeralives (Jun 9, 2007)

i smoked the moldy bud and im high as fuck


----------



## FaNt0m (Jun 9, 2007)

I got a headache when I smoked some.. my suggestion is do it only if you're desperate!


----------



## potroast (Jun 10, 2007)

Lung or throat infection could set in, and can only be taken care of by an MD.


----------



## primeralives (Jun 10, 2007)

i feel fine today


----------



## 420thAvenue (Jun 10, 2007)

Here, do some research. I am glad I did.

Marijuana and Mold - CheapTalk @ Marijuana.Com


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 10, 2007)

I would strongly advise not too smoke moldy buds. If you are allergic to molds (there are a lot of people who are), this could make you very sick, ause a reaction. Even if you are not allergic, it could make you sick ie. lung infections, breathing problems etc. Don't smoke moldy buds.


----------

